# New Toro 724 QXE Loud Auger Noise



## parsec (Nov 26, 2019)

Hi everyone, I'm hoping you can help me out. After much research I bought a new 724 QXE last night. I brought it home and used it for the first time today. The machine works great, and I cleared my driveway with no issue. However, whenever the auger is engaged it gets significantly louder, almost like the sound of a hammer drill or something like that. I don't know if this is a normal sound or not, but in the reviews I've watched on YouTube none of those machines made this sound.

I've tried all the things I can think of to try to figure out what the sound might be. I've tilted the machine back and still hear the sound, so it's not a result of the auger hitting the ground. And when powered off I spin the auger with my hand and it does not appear to be impacting or rubbing against the housing or any other parts. Further, there are no obvious wear marks after using it for about an hour. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Here is a link to a video what what it sounds like: https://video.nest.com/clip/d247c9d3bab349f0aa17c22207beeffb.mp4


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Where did you buy it from????

Great video but too far away to get the noise you mean...because of distance it is hollow and Echoey(new word) sounding. maybe you can run it with a closer video...

That drill hammer sound is Auger and not engine right???


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm inclined to think it needs to get checked by a dealer. I can hear the sound you're describing and it does seem to be a bit louder than it should be.

Since that camera/microphone is tucked under an eve or canopy it does make it hard to pick out.

.


----------



## parsec (Nov 26, 2019)

Bought this one from Home Depot. This was a floor model, so everything was already assembled. I picked this slice of video because you can hear me start and stop the auger several times. After watching a few more videos I think I hear the same sound in those. However, it's not as loud in those and only seems to be when under a significant load (very deep snow). Whereas mine is much louder and constant no matter how much load it's under, as long as the auger is engaged.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Here is a video, listen to his and see what you think. Does not seem to make much more noise when the impeller is engaged. 



It's not too long before he gets into the mulch but Im thinking it's enough for you to tell.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Here is a longer video, this should confirm it:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Man, in that second video the Snowmaster is a brute. This guy with his 724QXE is fearless!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Check him out at 8:22 he's moving as much snow as you can with a Snowmaster!


----------



## parsec (Nov 26, 2019)

Zavie said:


> Here is a video, listen to his and see what you think. Does not seem to make much more noise when the impeller is engaged. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqmCX05Sflg
> It's not too long before he gets into the mulch but Im thinking it's enough for you to tell.


Yeah, in that first video there's almost no change in sound when he engages the auger. All the dealers in town seem to be closed today since we got 12"+ overnight. I'll call around tomorrow and see what they say.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

parsec said:


> Yeah, in that first video there's almost no change in sound when he engages the auger. All the dealers in town seem to be closed today since we got 12"+ overnight. I'll call around tomorrow and see what they say.


Not much on these to go wrong. Did you check your *oil level*? That seems important if you catch my drift.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Home Depot does give you 30 days to return it so be careful not to go over that time without a resolution!!!


----------



## parsec (Nov 26, 2019)

Zavie said:


> Not much on these to go wrong. Did you check your *oil level*? That seems important if you catch my drift.


Yes, I did check and had the proper amount of oil. Though I will say that I'm not a fan of the orange plastic dip stick. Not very easy to read, especially with new oil.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

I say the noise is louder as its getting cornered by the house. If you have a good amount of snow and move at a good clip it should get louder but not bogged down. That doesn't sound like it's bogging but is just loud due to the load.


----------



## parsec (Nov 26, 2019)

all3939 said:


> I say the noise is louder as its getting cornered by the house. If you have a good amount of snow and move at a good clip it should get louder but not bogged down. That doesn't sound like it's bogging but is just loud due to the load.


It’s not that it’s made louder by the house. It really is that loud. And volume is the same regardless of load. In the video I posted there is no load when I first start the auger as I’ve backed the machine up a bit.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF parsec. To me, it sounds like the rubber on the auger is hitting either the ground or the auger housing. If it is hitting the ground, you could lower the skid shoes a little which will raise the rubber on the auger off the ground a bit.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

Grunt said:


> Welcome to SBF parsec. To me, it sounds like the rubber on the auger is hitting either the ground or the auger housing. If it is hitting the ground, you could lower the skid shoes a little which will raise the rubber on the auger off the ground a bit.


i agree with grunt.
sounds like it's hitting the ground, try adjusting the skids so it has about 3/8th inch between the sheave plate and the ground.

for a heads up from a former toro dealer it's highly possible, you paid as much at home depot for the machine as you would have, from a true servicing dealer ,upside of a true dealer is it's assembled properly ,run to make sure it's set up properly . you also would have been walked through it's operation showing you how to use and what to expect 

wish you the best with the machine


----------



## parsec (Nov 26, 2019)

87powershiftx2 said:


> i agree with grunt.
> sounds like it's hitting the ground, try adjusting the skids so it has about 3/8th inch between the sheave plate and the ground.
> 
> for a heads up from a former toro dealer it's highly possible, you paid as much at home depot for the machine as you would have, from a true servicing dealer ,upside of a true dealer is it's assembled properly ,run to make sure it's set up properly . you also would have been walked through it's operation showing you how to use and what to expect
> ...


If that were the case shouldn't the sound stop when tipping the machine back so the skids are several inches off the ground? I did that and the sound is still produced. If it is hitting the auger housing is that a simple adjustment I could make or would it need service?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I would check the screws on the bearing housings for the auger and make sure they are snug. You could also take off the belt cover and check the tightness of the screws-bolts on the 3 pulleys that are under that cover. It could be something as simple as a loose fastener.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The sound you hear is the snubber pulley engaging against the V belt drive for the snow blower. It is normal for it to make this sound. I have the same sound on my 2 cycle TORO GTS CCR 3000 snow pup and the 2 cycle TORO S200 snow pup its older brother. It is the sound of the snubber pulley contacting the serpentine drive belt.

Please invest in a couple of spray cans of Fluid Film Aerosol Spray lubricant to coat the paddles, chute and spout of your beautiful new snow blower as spraying these parts will double your casting distance and reduce clogging to a bare minimum.

Don't buy any of the snow off crap that they sell in the stores as its a very toxic spray and the fluid film will last longer when clearing snow. you should occasionally spray the chute and spout after you start as that is where the snow will tend to stick the most as the chute and spout are heating up from simple friction.

You have to remember that you need to begin walking slowly with your snow thrower as the personal pace speed system will move as fast as you walk and the snow blower will load up and slow down and that is the last thing you want to have happen with a single stage snow thrower as it will lug down and not throw the snow as far as it can normally. 

AND you do not want or need to ram into the snow piles either as that will only make the removal job harder to do and lug the engine down more.

You want to use a little more fluid film when removing THE END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER and feeding the moat monsters with its remains as the snow is very heavy and compacted from plowing. 

As long as you walk slowly with it and take half cuts in the deep stuff you will be fine.

You can let the paddles cut into the deep snow pack more easily if you lift up on the handlebars and it saves wear and tear on the wheel drive and the wheels too.

Invest in some seafoam or stabil fuel treatment for your gasoline. Having high octane fuel will also be a plus to make it run better. 

You have a very good product to clear snow with I just wish they were still making 2 cycle engine snow blowers as they are lighter and easier to move.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

parsec said:


> If it is hitting the auger housing is that a simple adjustment I could make or would it need service?



If the rubber on the auger IS hitting the housing, you should see scrape marks on the paint and the paddles will eventually wear enough to stop the noise, IF that is the problem.


leonz may have right and there is NO problem. :smiley-confused013:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

And yet another video. No strange noises here:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

At 6:26 the music stops and you can get a good listen in some deep stuff. Imagine what the 824QXE can do, geewiz.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

This video does have a hint of a metallic noise. Leonz, you the man calling this one correct I feel.


----------



## parsec (Nov 26, 2019)

Just to provide an update, the auger housing ended up having a very slight curve to it. For whatever reason it was slight enough that I couldn't fully tell in the poor lighting in the store or in my garage, but it full daylight it was there. So the auger was hitting the housing, thus causing the sound. I returned to Home Depot for a full refund. Very painless, aside from the fact that I had to haul it back down there. I would have done an exchange, but no stores in the area had it in stock that day (we just had a big 13" storm). So I'm back to my $1 garage sale special for now, a Craftsman from 1998. It does ok as long as the snow isn't wet.

I'm still on the fence on whether to stick with the 724 or go with the electric E21. The E21 I know would handle 80-90% of the storms we get here, which are usually 6-8" on the high end. But then we also get some 10" storms once or twice a year, and 12"+ storms every 2-3 years, and maybe a 24" storm every 5-10 years. My thinking is the 724 may be a bit of overkill, but that's not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

parsec said:


> Just to provide an update, the auger housing ended up having a very slight curve to it. For whatever reason it was slight enough that I couldn't fully tell in the poor lighting in the store or in my garage, but it full daylight it was there. So the auger was hitting the housing, thus causing the sound. I returned to Home Depot for a full refund. Very painless, aside from the fact that I had to haul it back down there. I would have done an exchange, but no stores in the area had it in stock that day (we just had a big 13" storm). So I'm back to my $1 garage sale special for now, a Craftsman from 1998. It does ok as long as the snow isn't wet.
> 
> I'm still on the fence on whether to stick with the 724 or go with the electric E21. The E21 I know would handle 80-90% of the storms we get here, which are usually 6-8" on the high end. But then we also get some 10" storms once or twice a year, and 12"+ storms every 2-3 years, and maybe a 24" storm every 5-10 years. My thinking is the 724 may be a bit of overkill, but that's not necessarily a bad thing.


Do you have a servicing dealer you can get another 724 from??


----------



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

parsec said:


> I'm still on the fence on whether to stick with the 724 or go with the electric E21. The E21 I know would handle 80-90% of the storms we get here, which are usually 6-8" on the high end. But then we also get some 10" storms once or twice a year, and 12"+ storms every 2-3 years, and maybe a 24" storm every 5-10 years. My thinking is the 724 may be a bit of overkill, but that's not necessarily a bad thing.


pssst!... weather patterns are changing. Fast.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

parsec said:


> Just to provide an update, the auger housing ended up having a very slight curve to it. For whatever reason it was slight enough that I couldn't fully tell in the poor lighting in the store or in my garage, but it full daylight it was there. So the auger was hitting the housing, thus causing the sound. I returned to Home Depot for a full refund. Very painless, aside from the fact that I had to haul it back down there. I would have done an exchange, but no stores in the area had it in stock that day (we just had a big 13" storm). So I'm back to my $1 garage sale special for now, a Craftsman from 1998. It does ok as long as the snow isn't wet.
> 
> I'm still on the fence on whether to stick with the 724 or go with the electric E21. The E21 I know would handle 80-90% of the storms we get here, which are usually 6-8" on the high end. But then we also get some 10" storms once or twice a year, and 12"+ storms every 2-3 years, and maybe a 24" storm every 5-10 years. My thinking is the 724 may be a bit of overkill, but that's not necessarily a bad thing.


Housing curved? This would have taken care of it!


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

I agree. Should've taken it to a dealer or hit it back yourself. Can't be a big deal but now you have nothing.


----------



## parsec (Nov 26, 2019)

I don't think I should have to hammer the housing back into shape on a machine that's less than a week old when it clearly came that way from the store (the sound I described happened the very first time I engaged the auger). If I had noticed it in the store I wouldn't have bought it in the first place. Something I'm spending this much money for should not have an issue like that the very first time I start it up. Though the 2x4 and hammer suggestion is appreciated for if I ever do that by accident down the road. Stores in the area did get some in stock today, so I stopped and picked up another one on the way home from work. Thankfully the forecast is mostly clear for the next week. 30% chance of snow showers Thursday, nothing to write home about there. That gives me all this week and the weekend to make sure it's running smoothly before the next storm hits.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I was kind of kidding with the 2x4. No, you should not have to do anything but operate and enjoy your new machine. Of course make sure you change the oil regularly and that kind of thing. Big box stores are nice for some things but often they are under pressure to keep hours and expenses down so they rush assembly or mishandle the product and it's the customer that suffers the consequences.


----------



## dinkyguitar (Aug 9, 2019)

Just curious why your interested in a single stage throwing instead of the typical 2 stage especially this the amount of snow you get.

I can't afford to drop $1000 on equipment so I do research and buy used.

Although I grew up with all Craftsman, my father in law gave me my first snowblower...an 80's Toro 421 which I recently sold for $100.

That machine convinced and proved to me how good the older Toro's are built and last, although taking care of something has a lot to do with it.

Anyway, at the end of summer I found a used Toro 824 for under $300, and after some tuning and cleaning it came out really good.

Just used it this week and I couldn't be more impressed....

dinky


----------



## parsec (Nov 26, 2019)

dinkyguitar said:


> Just curious why your interested in a single stage throwing instead of the typical 2 stage especially this the amount of snow you get.
> 
> I can't afford to drop $1000 on equipment so I do research and buy used.
> 
> ...


Well, a few reasons here. First, the 724 QXE isn't a "typical" single stage. From everything I've read it seems to represent a good middle of the road option. It's capable of handling 16"+, but it's significantly lighter than a two stage. That means that my wife would be capable of using it if I were to be out of town when a major storm hit. That exact scenario almost happened this last time around, as I had just gotten back from a trip two days prior. While the official snowfall here was 10.5", I measured an average of 13" in my yard with a drift in my driveway around 20". While the 724 stalled a couple times, it always started right back up and cleared itself without any assistance on my part. And that's WITH the auger rubbing against the housing. During the entire session it never had an issue with traction. It also should be able to handle the the slush storms we typically get in the spring which choke my garage sale special.

Based on the videos I've seen of this machine, I'm confident that it will be capable of handling 99% of the storms we get here in the Denver area without skipping a beat. I'm also confident that it will be able to handle that last 1% (in my mind that's the storm we only get once or twice a decade) as long as you take it slow or go out half way through the storm. My bigger concern honestly has been that it's overkill.

As for why new over something used? Well I'm not the most mechanically inclined person out there. I'm capable of maintaining my own equipment, performing oil changes and so on. And while I might be able to troubleshoot an older machine with enough research and help from Google, it's not something that comes to me as second nature. I'm fortunate enough to be able to afford a new machine, and I'd rather have the confidence that comes from knowing that it's been maintained properly from the start.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

parsec said:


> So I'm back to my $1 garage sale special for now, a Craftsman from 1998. It does ok as long as the snow isn't wet.


is it a 2 stage, impeller mod would help with that


----------



## parsec (Nov 26, 2019)

vinnycom said:


> is it a 2 stage, impeller mod would help with that


Nope, single stage.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

The snow cab on it looks rediculous 

.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

The Snowmaster is so fast, a cab might not be needed.


----------

